# 明白 vs 了解



## Konstantinos

但是赵奢心里明白，自己的儿子虽然对军事理论都很了解，...

Hi all. This is from Standard Course Book of HSK5, section 15.

What is the difference between 明白 and 了解？Are they interchangeable?

但是赵奢心里了解，自己的儿子虽然对军事理论都很明白，...

提前感谢。


----------



## yangyi chen

almost same，心里明白 better than 心里了解


----------



## azhong

To me, they're exchangeable with one note: 明白 is abit more oral (but not impolitely informal yet), and 瞭解 is a bit more literate (but not so literate that you won't hear it in daily conversation).


----------



## Ruiii

They are the same in most conditions. But in this occasion 明白 sounds more authentic.

And they do have some tiny differences.
明白 is more close to understand.
了解 is more close to acknowledge.


----------



## SuperXW

Konstantinos said:


> 但是赵奢心里明白，自己的儿子虽然对军事理论都很了解，...
> 
> Are they interchangeable?
> 
> 但是赵奢心里了解，自己的儿子虽然对军事理论都很明白，...


I agree with others. They are almost the same.
It's not wrong to switch them in your sentence.

However, the original sentence still sounds more idiomatic to me, because:
明白 is more common at informal register, so 心里明白 (understand something in heart) is more common than 心里了解.
了解 is more common at formal register, so 了解理论 (understand the theory) is more common than 明白理论.

If a boss gives some order, replying 明白 sounds like "got it!" 了解 sounds like "understand!"


----------



## SimonTsai

Adequate lighting allows you to see things with clarity. (清晰、明白)
When you are left in the dark, things appear to be unclear to you. (混沌、模糊)

瞭解 ==> 一目瞭然，猶如庖丁解牛。


----------



## SuperXW

SimonTsai said:


> 瞭解 ==> 一目瞭然，猶如庖丁解牛。


啊，了解是这么解吗？


----------



## azhong

SuperXW said:


> However, the original sentence still sounds more idiomatic to me, because:
> ... 心里明白 (understand something in heart) is more common than 心里了解...
> 了解 is more common at formal register, so 了解理论 ...


Hey, SuperXW, XD


> 但是赵奢心里明白，自己的儿子虽然对军事 *理论 *都很了解，...


XD

@Kons: I am just teasing SuperXW. I actually agreed with what SuperXW has said.


----------



## benjamin zhong

Konstantinos said:


> 但是赵奢心里明白，自己的儿子虽然对军事理论都很了解，...
> 
> Hi all. This is from Standard Course Book of HSK5, section 15.
> 
> What is the difference between 明白 and 了解？Are they interchangeable?
> 
> 但是赵奢心里了解，自己的儿子虽然对军事理论都很明白，...
> 
> 提前感谢。


了解，用四川话就是晓得，用北京话就是知道，用河北话就是俺明白，指对学习材料有一定的认识和记忆。包括具体概念，作用，意义等的认知和学习。其所要求的心理过程主要是记忆。这是最低水平的认知学习结果。了解，通常用来形容人对某件物、或事的掌握领悟程度。“了解”字的解释 | 汉典

1）There is some dialectical difference. 
2）了解is more general in meaning and lower in degree of comprehension compared with 明白. 
明白=彻底了解


----------



## henter

大部分情况下， 明白 and 了解可以互用。我明白这件事的起因。这里明白可以换成了解。意思不改变。这里还可以用知道。


----------



## henter

还有一个熟悉。 比如你写的那个例句可以改成赵奢心里明白，自己的儿子虽然很熟悉军事理论。。


----------



## benjamin zhong

henter said:


> 大部分情况下， 明白 and 了解可以互用。我明白这件事的起因。这里明白可以换成了解。意思不改变。这里还可以用知道。


一个语境可以用近义词相互替换不代表意思一样。语言学有一个基本假设：两个不同的语言表达式，一定有意义的差别。只是在日常话语中，我们可以不去考究很多近义词的差别。
Konstantinos提这个问题，事实上已经知道这两个非常相似。但和多数外语学者一样，都会有一个困惑：近义词之间到底区别在哪？​“但是赵奢心里明白，自己的儿子虽然对军事理论都很了解，...”这个句子中，“明白”和“了解”是不能换用的。“了解”有一个过程的含义在里面，“明白”只是心理认知状态。


----------



## azhong

benjamin zhong said:


> 了解，用四川话就是晓得，用北京话就是知道，用河北话就是俺明白，


你介紹方言，我個人（台灣人）很受用。謝謝。


benjamin zhong said:


> 2）了解is more general in meaning and lower in degree of comprehension compared with 明白.
> 明白=彻底了解





benjamin zhong said:


> “但是赵奢心里明白，自己的儿子虽然对军事理论都很了解，...”这个句子中，“明白”和“了解”是不能换用的。“了解”有一个过程的含义在里面，“明白”只是心理认知状态。


不能换用嗎？我個人的看法跟你不太一樣誒。
不過我不想爭論， 只是提出我的看法：我(台灣人)覺得可以互換。
有可能你對方言懂得更深入，於是知道了些我不知道的細微差異。


henter said:


> 大部分情况下， 明白 and 了解可以互用。我明白这件事的起因。这里明白可以换成了解。意思不改变。这里还可以用知道。





henter said:


> 还有一个熟悉。 比如你写的那个例句可以改成赵奢心里明白，自己的儿子虽然很熟悉军事理论。。





benjamin zhong said:


> 一个语境可以用近义词相互替换不代表意思一样。语言学有一个基本假设：两个不同的语言表达式，一定有意义的差别。只是在日常话语中，我们可以不去考究很多近义词的差别。
> Konstantinos提这个问题，事实上已经知道这两个非常相似。但和多数外语学者一样，都会有一个困惑：近义词之间到底区别在哪？​


你（benjamin）這麼說當然是正確的； 沒有百分之百的同義詞。
但是我自己也常常給出類似 henter 的建議。多半是考量到發問者的程度。(當然也可能是我懂得少。)

我不爭論，也沒說你錯，只是提出我個人看法。


----------



## Jake_Chan

从*词汇搭配*的角度看：

[心里明白] 比 [心里了解] 更自然。

[对军事理论都很了解] 比 [对军事理论都很明白] 更通顺。


----------



## henter

benjamin zhong said:


> 一个语境可以用近义词相互替换不代表意思一样。语言学有一个基本假设：两个不同的语言表达式，一定有意义的差别。只是在日常话语中，我们可以不去考究很多近义词的差别。
> Konstantinos提这个问题，事实上已经知道这两个非常相似。但和多数外语学者一样，都会有一个困惑：近义词之间到底区别在哪？​“但是赵奢心里明白，自己的儿子虽然对军事理论都很了解，...”这个句子中，“明白”和“了解”是不能换用的。“了解”有一个过程的含义在里面，“明白”只是心理认知状态。


Thanks for the tip. Yet 如果上升到语言学范畴，那争论的空间就大了，包括英语。我以前看过的一本外国新闻学女教授写的一本教材中提到不要用needless to say. 她认为这个expression不好. 这个其实是她自己的看法。其他的主流新闻学教材和写作指导都没有说不能用，包括经济学人的那本style guide.

你说的也许适合考试。你知道我们中国考试只有一个标准答案。


----------



## henter

azhong said:


> 你介紹方言，我個人（台灣人）很受用。謝謝。
> 
> 
> 不能换用嗎？我個人的看法跟你不太一樣誒。
> 不過我不想爭論， 只是提出我的看法：我(台灣人)覺得可以互換。
> 有可能你對方言懂得更深入，於是知道了些我不知道的細微差異。
> 
> 
> 
> 你（benjamin）這麼說當然是正確的； 沒有百分之百的同義詞。
> 但是我自己也常常給出類似 henter 的建議。多半是考量到發問者的程度。(當然也可能是我懂得少。)
> 
> 我不爭論，也沒說你錯，只是提出我個人看法。


也许考试中会这样严格。内地有些老师很古板，包括教英文的。有些外国人做内地的英文卷子居然都不及格， 因为他们的英文太口语化。内地的英文考试有一些有自己很奇怪的标准。以前都有试题中的句子来自十九世纪的外国小说。 如果你的答案不是原句， 就算错。😅


----------

